# RAF Museum London



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2010)

A few weeks ago I flew up to London to go and see my NFL team the San Francisco 49ers play the Denver Broncos in London. While I was there I took the time to check out the RAF Museum. Absolutely amazing museum and well worth the visit. 

Here are some of the pics I took at the museum. Unfortunately I had my camera set wrong, so some of the pics are very dark and did not come out well. Oh well, that just gives me another excuse to fly to London and retake the pics! 

I have broken them down by type of aircraft and the year the actual aircraft was built.

*de Havilland Mosquito B35 (1945)*












*Fokker DVII (1918) *






*Hawker Hart II (1931)*






*Kawasaki Ki-100-1b (1945)*
















Messerschmitt Bf 109G-2 (1942)

























*
Messerschmitt Me 262A-2a Schwalbe (1945)*





















*North American P-51D Mustang (1945)*
















*Sopwith F1 Camel (1918)*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Definitely one of the places I want to visit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2010)

*Avro Lancaster MK.1 (1942)*





















*Avro Vulcan B2 (1961)*






*Boeing B17G Fortress (1945)*
















*Consolidated B24L-20-FO Liberator (1944)*











*Focke Wulf Fw190A-8/U-1 (1944)*











*Handley Page Halifax Mk.II (1942)*

This actual aircraft took part in the failed attack on the Tirpitz on 27 Apr 1942 and was shot down by the Battleships AA guns.






*Heinkel He 162A-2 (1945)*
















*North American TB-25 J Mitchell (1944)*











*Grandslam Bomb*






*Fritz X Guided Bomb
*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2010)

Bristol Beaufighter TF Mk.X (1944)






*Bristol Beaufort Mk. VIII (restored from several wrecks)*






*Curtiss Kittyhawk Mk.IV (restored from several wrecks)*











*de Havilland Vampire F3 (1947)*






*Gloster Meteor F8 (1951)*






*Hawker Tempest II (1945)*






*Hawker Typhoon 1B (1944)*
















*Republic P-47D Thunderbolt (1945)*











*Supermarine Spitfire F24 (1943)*






*Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb (1940)*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2010)

*Bristol Blenheim Mk.IV (1941)*






*Fiat CR42 Falco (1940)*






*Heinkel He111H-20 (1944)*
















*Junkers Ju87G-2 Stuka (1943)*





















*Junkers Ju88R-1 (1943)*


























*Messerschmitt Bf 109E-3 (1940)*





















*Messerschmitt Bf 110G-2 (1944)*


























*Short Sunderland MR5 (1944)*






Supermarine Spitfire Mk.I (1940)


----------



## Geedee (Nov 14, 2010)

Gimme a shout when you're coming over to visit Hendon / Duxford next time, love to meet up ! 

Thats a great set of pics you've taken there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2010)

I will let you know.

I had no time to really do anything this time around other than the museum because of the game.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2010)

Great shots! Always a good museum to visit.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks like a good stop while in London.

Anyone know if Black 6 (the desert 109) is being (or has been) brought back to flying condition?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice shots Adler!! If you put the shots through Microsoft Paint you may be able to lighten them up. The first set is great. Course, then you won't have a excuse to go back.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 15, 2010)

What a great looking museum...... A must to visit if I ever get "over there"!


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 15, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Looks like a good stop while in London.
> 
> Anyone know if Black 6 (the desert 109) is being (or has been) brought back to flying condition?



Black 6 was brought back to flying condition, later crashed on landing and then rebuilt for static display.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2010)

Great shots Chris, thanks.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 22, 2010)

Cool pictures.
If that is a life size mannequin next to the Ju-87 it is a much bigger plane than I realized.
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r22/coxch9/Royal Airforce Museum London/m60.jpg


Wheels


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 22, 2010)

The Stuka is indeed a big plane.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice pics Chris! It's not an easy spot to make good photo's. But its' free and the collection is quite unique.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2010)

It's a superb Museum, but when it was last 'modernised', the photographic / lighting conditions were ruined, especially in the BoB Hall.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2010)

Marcel said:


> Nice pics Chris! It's not an easy spot to make good photo's. But its' free and the collection is quite unique.



That was my only complaint. For most of the aircraft it is terrible to get good photos. The lighting sucks and the aircraft are so close together that you can't single them out or even get shots of the whole aircraft when it comes to the larger ones especially in the bomber hall.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 25, 2010)

Space is at a premium at Chino too. Most of the planes are practically parked right on top of one another. Better than at the scrap yard though.


Wheels


----------

